# Fainting Frogs?



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Alright, I had a WTF moment with my frogs, and I'm a little concerned about it. I've got a group of three leuc froglets that are probably 6ish months along living in a 190oz container together. They've been fine so far.

In feeding them today, as I would expect, they hopped away in fear as I opened the container. One of the froglets looked like it started convulsing and then got stiff as a board. I thought that it had died. Obviously, I was concerned, so I picked of the froglet, which was twitching and sprayed it with water and checked the throat, which was still going. Not really knowing what to do, I put it on a leaf where after 10 seconds or so, it revived and hopped, groggily to try to hide. In looking at one of the other two, one of them showed similar behavior, although not the full temporary paralysis (it still acted groggy). For those who have seen them, it seems very much like the famous Fainting Goats (if you haven't heard of them, look them up on youtube; they're kinda humorous).

Has anyone heard of this? Is this something I need to be concerned about? I'm totally bewildered by the behavior because, up until now, they have been fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

are you using dendrocare. i had a few frogs start doing this when either my supplements were getting bad or when i used dendrocare and it was far worse in pumilio.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm using the reptocal and herpevite, as well as Naturose. I should probably get new supplements soon anyway.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

who have they been "hangin" out with? have they been getting calls late at night? you know you can pick up a home drug test from your local wallgreens.talk to them now .....younger is better when dealing with these issues.





just kidding  i couldnt resist


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sure there are many other options but the most common _in my experience_ has been calcium deficiency, not long enough to cause bone problems but long enough to cause seizures especially when startled. i had a basti i purchased that did this for the first 2 weeks and after a few drops of calcium gluconate and normal feedings hasn't happened since and that was 2yrs ago.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Huh, well, it can't hurt to get new supplements. I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This is a classic symptom of hypovitaminosis of D3 and/or insufficient calcium. If it is due to insufficient D3 then the frogs can't metabolize calcium... 

It maybe due to older supplements or the frogs may not be feeding until the flies have groomed off the supplements. 

Ed


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, that's a relief. I was worried that something got into my collection and I was going to have problems. I'll get new supplements, and hopefully that'll fix everything! Thanks!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If they`re at that stage I`d get calc gulconate, dilute it and drop some on their backs.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> If they`re at that stage I`d get calc gulconate, dilute it and drop some on their backs.


I completely agree


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keep in mind that the calcium gluconate only works if the frogs have sufficient D3 to absorb and metabolize the calcium. If they do not have sufficient D3, then increasing the calcium doesn't help. 


Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Ed, would the liquid d3 from gelcaps work/be absorbed? If so what units would be sufficient?



Ed said:


> Keep in mind that the calcium gluconate only works if the frogs have sufficient D3 to absorb and metabolize the calcium. If they do not have sufficient D3, then increasing the calcium doesn't help.
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Ive heard putting them under a UV bulb and administering calcium gluconate can help in the absorption process if enough d3 isn't present. don't know how valid this is.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> Ed, would the liquid d3 from gelcaps work/be absorbed? If so what units would be sufficient?


Hi Aaron,

I can look it up but yes using a topical administration of D3 would help. IF the frog is feeding well then simply using a fresh source of D3 dust would also correct the problem. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

sounddrive said:


> Ive heard putting them under a UV bulb and administering calcium gluconate can help in the absorption process if enough d3 isn't present. don't know how valid this is.


If the bulb produces UVB and is not passing through glass or plastic that doesn't block transmission of the UVB (or screen which can severely reduce the transmission of UVB) then the use of a UVB bulb will cause the conversion of provitamin D to D3 which would then allow the frogs to absorb and metabolize calcium. 

Using UVB bulbs should be considered a good back up to a supplementation regimen as the frogs won't convert provitamin D to D3 unless there is a metabolic need for it. 

Ed


----------

